# should i or shouldnt i????



## kevlar (Jan 7, 2007)

i build vivs for people and i have had a couple of people offer reps for vivs on another site would this be wise just thought i would see what you guys think.


----------



## skimpy (Nov 22, 2006)

I cant see where the problem is. You can offer custom vivs, and if you would like to expand your rep collection, you have a skill many of us can only wish for, that you can use as a bargaining tool. As long as you can see the reps, what might the problem be?


----------



## darkdan99 (Dec 28, 2006)

i would, if it was somthing i wanted. it is only a trade.

look at it this way. they could pay you £60 for a viv, and you could go out and buy a royal (for ex) or they could give you a royal for the viv. its the same thing.


----------



## kevlar (Jan 7, 2007)

yeah i suppose dunno maybe i feel i am depriving them of a rep because they need a viv?


----------



## skimpy (Nov 22, 2006)

Sod it dude, if they are prepared to offer you the rep, they cant be that attached or upset to let it go. Look after number 1!!!


----------



## darkdan99 (Dec 28, 2006)

yeah, but if they cared that much about the reptile, then they wouldnt have gotton themselves in theat position, or even offered it for trade. i think you will find that the reptiles you are offered, are alrady/will be for sale, anyway.


----------



## Morelia Matt (Dec 6, 2006)

no bother, as said they wouldnt offer the rep for trade if they wernt willing to part with it? go for it, you might get a good deal, you could maybe sell the reps that you dont wish to keep for more than the viv was worth?


----------



## waycar8 (Mar 17, 2007)

also, if you didnt want the rep, you could build it a brand new viv at cost and sell on as a full set up.


----------



## spider_mad (Mar 8, 2007)

plus some may be looking to cut down their collection but need more vivs for snakes and projects they are concerntrating on


----------



## Issa (Oct 13, 2006)

as long as you don't mind having what they are offering I don't see why its a problem myself. If someone has excess reptiles (for example after a better than expected breeding) it strikes me that its a win-win situation for both of you.


----------



## lesvegas (Jan 6, 2007)

Kevlar

Can you PM your price list to me please

Thanks


----------



## ditta (Sep 18, 2006)

we recently did a collection and delivery and was paid with a bosc, we also have been paid in vivs too:lol2:


----------



## dtaylor21184 (Dec 18, 2006)

it sounds like a good idea to me. they get a viv you get a reptile both are happy. win win situation


----------



## Blazey (Apr 30, 2006)

If you build vivs and get income from it you should be paying tax on your personal business. If you accept reptiles for the vivs how would u pay tax.

Seen as you havent thought of this i'm guessing you havent been paying tax anyway. If you get caught not paying tax it can be quite hefty fines and even imprisonment. Not trying to cause an argument or get you worried!


----------



## kevlar (Jan 7, 2007)

no im not worried that should also apply to all the people on here that sell reps then


----------



## rachy (Nov 18, 2006)

I think the tax thing applies if you are selling animals as a business/large ish breeder , for someone selling a few it doesnt apply..............i think!!!


----------



## DaveM (Oct 18, 2006)

I think it's if you start making a profit over a certain amount, can't remember the exact amount, that you have to start paying taxes


----------



## PendleHog (Dec 21, 2005)

Basic personal allowance for this tax year (2006-7) was £5035 for under 65s. I very much doubt kevlar is making more than this solely through the sale of vivariums.


----------



## kevlar (Jan 7, 2007)

god i wish i was lol as i only make them every now and then at the moment but dont worry as soon as i have my small shop unit i will be informing the tax man


----------



## Blazey (Apr 30, 2006)

I just wondered because those other people who made vivariums for people on here got caught out by the taxman and got fined, forgotten their names though.


----------



## tombraider (May 6, 2006)

hmm im not sure but if you have a primary job wont the money your receiving for selling vivs count as a second job making it taxable.


----------



## Morelia Matt (Dec 6, 2006)

yep and they will F**K you over on tax, i think only your first job should be taxed, its ridiculous that people that work harder get taxed more?!?


----------



## kevlar (Jan 7, 2007)

well the other half is self employed so that sorts that


----------



## Blazey (Apr 30, 2006)

what does being self employed have to do with anything? they'll pay there own tax. Got nothing to do with your jobs...


----------



## kevlar (Jan 7, 2007)

dont worry it will be ok thanks for the concern though


----------



## Blazey (Apr 30, 2006)

In other words you'll just ignore it :smile: lets hope it doesnt catch up with you in the end, they always like to add on extra fines, not just what you conned out of the government.


----------



## kevlar (Jan 7, 2007)

conned out of the goverment what you mean like all the years i was homeless and that said goverment paid out to help me with all the taxes that i pay now dont make me laugh i pay my taxes and the other half will be paying tax for the vivs if i build anymore!!!!!!!!

are carbooters taxed er no are people in the classifieds taxed er no,
once again another thread ruiend due to people who clearly have nothing better to do, if that is harsh then so be it but ffs adults are more than cappable of looking after ourselfs without interferance!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## darkdan99 (Dec 28, 2006)

Blazey said:


> not just what you conned out of the government.


or should that be what he failed to let the government con out of him. tax is unfair.

they take some money before we get it, and some more when we use it.

they take about 15% (cant remember exactly)of my money before i get it, and another 17.5 % on what i buy. 

so basically, if i work for £100, i get given £85, and buy goods to the valuse of about £70 

so nearly 1/3 of my money goes into the government. and for what?

road tax, if we drive, tolls to use some bridges, council tax to erm live somewhere...

its a farce. the only thing we get, is a pension, that is worth less and less, NHS, so we can wait months on a list, only to be told it is to advanced to operate (this happened to a friend of my nans, who passed), schools, that teach people stupidity, and most teachers are a bad influence (not just my opinion) and errr 

oh yeah, we pay MP, the PM and all his dogs-bodies to take more moeny from us. 

then they trick us by giving us a tax cut in one area, and adding it on to every other area!

good on anyone who can dodge it, and good for them, although it is a risk, and i am not reccomending it, but yeah, i do condone it


----------



## Morelia Matt (Dec 6, 2006)

well said, it is stupid and where does all the money go? the hostpitals are closing down and the schools are getting worse!


----------



## Blazey (Apr 30, 2006)

I have no problem with tax, but then it pays for my college education so i've nothing much to fuss about, and it pays for my free health care, and whether you like it or not, its better than most countries healthcare so i wont complain, its better than none at all. Its good that when your out of a job you can still get money aswell, or if your ill and cant work. It might be minimal but its much better than nothing. 
I think we just live in a society that likes to complain and think theyre hard done by. Would you rather be starving and dying of AIDs in a third world country? Somehow I think you'd just rather pay your taxes.


----------



## skimpy (Nov 22, 2006)

Blazey said:


> I have no problem with tax, but then it pays for my college education so i've nothing much to fuss about, and it pays for my free health care, and whether you like it or not, its better than most countries healthcare so i wont complain, its better than none at all. Its good that when your out of a job you can still get money aswell, or if your ill and cant work. It might be minimal but its much better than nothing.
> I think we just live in a society that likes to complain and think theyre hard done by. Would you rather be starving and dying of AIDs in a third world country? Somehow I think you'd just rather pay your taxes.


 
You cannot compare GB to a third world country. perhaps compare it to other EU countries with fairer tax systems. I grudge paying tax on some things which are necessary for personal hygiene etc. 

This is sooo dumb...Kevlar was discussing being paid in reps, not money anyway :whip:


----------



## Morelia Matt (Dec 6, 2006)

yeah so when someone pays you with a nice Diamond python il happily give you a tenner for it well..... £8.25!!?


----------



## skimpy (Nov 22, 2006)

Royal Boa said:


> yeah so when someone pays you with a nice Diamond python il happily give you a tenner for it well..... £8.25!!?


 
:lol2: 

just dnt think Kev came on here for a lecture about tax evasion.


----------



## Blazey (Apr 30, 2006)

just seems strange. obviously there should be limits but if your making enough out of it then why shouldnt it be taxed? 

I was just curious how you'd pay tax on income if your income was a snake or a lizard or whatever.


----------



## tombraider (May 6, 2006)

The point that chelle is trying to make is the other people who sold vivs on here got a visit fromt he tax people. Im guessing that seeing as kevlar also supplys vivs to shops it could be classed as a business and should like everyone else be paying tax.


----------



## Blazey (Apr 30, 2006)

Nobody wants him getting into trouble if they get cheap vivs though. 

maybe the reptile society is a criminal world! maybe thats why people hate reptile keepers secretly. Cuz viv makers are as evasive to tax as drug dealers!


----------



## skimpy (Nov 22, 2006)

I did read about this incident in the past. It is great to make him aware of the possible consequences, however most people go into these business ventures with their eyes wide open to these consequences.


----------



## waycar8 (Mar 17, 2007)

blazey :idea: are you a tax collecter :whip: by any chance :lol2:


----------



## Issa (Oct 13, 2006)

skimpy said:


> I did read about this incident in the past. It is great to make him aware of the possible consequences, however most people go into these business ventures with their eyes wide open to these consequences.


So did I, and I'm getting an uneasy sense of de-ja-vu about this entire thread.


----------



## skimpy (Nov 22, 2006)

Issa said:


> So did I, and I'm getting an uneasy sense of de-ja-vu about this entire thread.


 
Are you the person who was mentioned earlier in this thread??


----------



## kevlar (Jan 7, 2007)

well all i can say is before you pay tax u have to make profit and the shop fit was a non starter and i barley break even on the vivs i make so mr tax man bring it on


----------

